# NZS - New Zealand and Coastal Seafoods



## System (18 April 2012)

Intercept Minerals Limited (IZM), formerly Uramet Minerals Limited (URM), is a mineral exploration company with a focus on identifying gold in South America, and base metals, tungsten and uranium in Northern Territory (NT) of Australia. Tenements in NT cover an area of 2,765sqkms.

http://www.interceptminerals.com.au

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the URM thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7008


----------



## System (22 December 2014)

On December 22nd, 2014, Intercept Minerals Limited (IZM) changed its name and ASX code to XTV Networks Limited (XTV).


----------



## So_Cynical (27 February 2015)

I bought a few of these late this week @ 0.023  XTV have listed via takeover of a very diluted exploration stock.

XTV basically provide a skin for video content from all providers to play through, thus allowing content providers to brand, sell and promote themselves, free video hosting via 3rd party providers (Youtube etc) that plays via a custom skin and interface.

I think its a great idea, XTV have been doing it for a while and have hundreds of customers and quite a nice little cash flow, a cheap business to run with massive upside potential.

http://www.xtv.net/

Click the Demo tab to watch.


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2015)

Wanted to buy today's break-out for the Momentum portfolio but there wasn't enough cash available. I'll keep an eye on it here.

Buy 100,000 at 0.028,  iSL 0.023 if touched (in market).  The risk is $500 plus vig.

I'd post a chart but there aren't very many bars on it as it only listed early Feb.  
I notice that So_Cynical is on to it already.


----------



## VSntchr (25 March 2015)

Funny that you guys are all over this one. I had a friend who works in the tech space tip me off on this. As usual I completely ignored him and didn't both to check out the company beyond a quick look to see that it was pretty young. 
They certainly had a spurt this week, probably helped by a few announcements along with the CommSec video with wolfman: https://www.commsec.com.au/market-news/executive-series.html

If you know your tech than this might be something to explore, but I am pretty slow with these sort of things  ld:


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2015)

I was hoping some tech savvy guys/girls might see these posts and check out the potential in XTV. I haven't got a clue, either. I just like break-outs on new listed companies, provided they actually have something or do something. 

ps: I might buy a mobile phone one of these years. ld: Do they come with manuals?


----------



## So_Cynical (25 March 2015)

VSntchr said:


> If you know your tech than this might be something to explore, but I am pretty slow with these sort of things  ld:






peter2 said:


> I was hoping some tech savvy guys/girls might see these posts and check out the potential in XTV. I haven't got a clue, either.




The Comsec video pretty much nails it, comsec is a broker and like all brokers they use internally produced video to inform and promote their products, every broker does it, every bank does it, airline, insurance company, footy team, government..pretty much every business or organization of any significance pays for video content and has a twitter and facebook page, and pays someone or a team of someones to manage the experience.

XTV puts it all in the one place in a customisable, brandable skin with all sorts of add ons and features...it packages everything thats already out there and serves it up to the audience in one place, its smart because its just using what is already in the market, just a small extra cost to bundle it and maximise the accessibility, in marketing they would call it, asset leveraging.
~


See how the comsec youtube channel video can be imbedded in this forum software, XTV does the same thing just allot better and prettier, and its brandable.


----------



## galumay (26 March 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> XTV puts it all in the one place in a customisable, brandable skin with all sorts of add ons and features...it packages everything thats already out there and serves it up to the audience in one place, its smart because its just using what is already in the market, just a small extra cost to bundle it and maximise the accessibility, in marketing they would call it, asset leveraging.




I agree with your analysis So_Cynical, the problem is there is no competitive advantage whatsoever, its very simple coding to do what XTV are doing, there are other players in the space already, there is nothing patentable that would protect them from competition. Also a lot of companies do this in house with their own IT people already.

One positive I did note was the XTV website, its really good,, clean, slick, fast, well coded and well designed. All too rare, even amongst IT companies.


----------



## VSntchr (26 March 2015)

galumay said:


> I agree with your analysis So_Cynical, the problem is there is no competitive advantage whatsoever, its very simple coding to do what XTV are doing, there are other players in the space already, there is *nothing patentable* that would protect them from competition. Also a lot of companies do this in house with their own IT people already.



They have a patent pending over their HDMI device thingy majingy which turns a lazy screen into an interactive screen.


----------



## galumay (26 March 2015)

VSntchr said:


> They have a patent pending over their HDMI device thingy majingy which turns a lazy screen into an interactive screen.




They may be successful with a patent for their specific one, but similar devices are a dime a dozen, there is nothing special about hardware that does this. Apple TV is the best known and most polished example from both a hardware and software perspective, but there are others that are OS agnostic.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 March 2015)

galumay said:


> They may be successful with a patent for their specific one, but similar devices are a dime a dozen, there is nothing special about hardware that does this. Apple TV is the best known and most polished example from both a hardware and software perspective, but there are others that are OS agnostic.




With today's 17% pop in the share price XTV has a MC of 29 mill, just saying that there would seem to be significant upside in the SP/value of the company considering that they have cash flow, a couple of products, contacts, contracts and partners, 6 million in cash and no debt.

Software can always to duplicated/done better and technology can change quickly, cant understand why Google/YouTube isn't doing something similar :dunno: perhaps Google will just takeover a company that has already done the coding and created a market?

Why did Microsoft pay 2 Billion for Minecraft? they are the software kings, surely they could of just written heir own Minecraft.


----------



## VSntchr (26 March 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> considering that they have cash flow, a couple of products, contacts, contracts and partners, 6 million in cash and no debt.
> .




At first glance there is no figures to go from, but I was interested last night and had a dig.
The half yearly report shows that the performance plan has the following hurdles:

Achievement of sales revenue of A$500,000 per month, on an annualised basis over a 3 month reporting period, within two (2) years from implementation of the plan.
achievement of sales revenue of A$1,000,000 per month, on an annualised basis over a 3 month reporting period, within two (2) years from implementation of the plan.
achievement of Intercept shares trading on the ASX at more than A$0.05 per share, based on a 20-day volume weighted average price, within two (2) years from implementation of the plan.
achievement of Intercept shares trading on the ASX at more than A$0.075 per share, based on a 20-day volume weighted average price, within two (2) years from implementation of the plan.

So take these with a grain of salt as they could be worth just that, but if your going to build any kind of model then this would probably be a starting point as to where the company hopes/expects/aspires revenue to be at.

So $6.1m cash as the starting point, less the burn rate. Which at this point is a complete guess.

Potential revenue for FY16 $0 to 12m. I will use $6m as the halfway point, but until we see evidence of actual audited sales $$, then the minimum potential revenue is still $0!

Potential EBIT for FY16 $-x to 2.4m. I have used -x as the lower end as the operating cost of the business is still unknown. I think their distribution model is a good way to hit the mass market without blowing up the PnL (AHZ take note of this), so perhaps the cost base will not be too extravagant. $2.4m for the upper end would represent a 20% margin which for a "successful" technology company should be achievable. 

Requirements for reinvestment into the technology/upgrades/new products - I really have no idea at this point.
Working capital requirements - again no idea, I think it's safe to say that the analysis is too rough to even bother getting to this level of detail yet. 

It's important to remember the shares on issue will depend largely on the performance of the business. The satisfaction of the above hurdles will result in a 1 for 1 issue to key management personnel. 

Current shares: 1042m
Options: 1.175m
Performance Rights (4 tranches): 242.38m

So a potential dilution of 23%. However, shareholders should welcome that dilution if the company can *sustainably* exceed the hurdles and continue to grow. 

Certainly something that is exciting enough to keep on the watchlist as a potential spec play.


----------



## skc (26 March 2015)

The "new tech" sector has really blossomed on the ASX of late. It really feels like dot.com 2.0.

Mining shells are turning into the latest high tech companies via backdoor listing at very high frequencies.

Most of the listings have some actual business model and revenue, but most don't make profits and probably never will. So tread carefully.

For anyone who's interested, BIG is another recent listing that is similar to XTV...


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2015)

XTV Loyalty Options entitlement issue.


 Non Renounceable pro-rata issue of options to shareholders.
 1 Option for every 2 shares held.
 Option exercise price of 2 cents.
 Option expiry date of 3 years from date of issue.
 Entitlement date to be released to market shortly. 
A cheap as chips capital raising...love it. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150330/pdf/42xljnsgtzhm7p.pdf


----------



## stormboy (27 September 2015)

Hi Guys,

I haven't been around much due to bad health, but this is my biggest holding, great little tech, just needs news.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 April 2016)

XTV up 188.889%	 at the close - that's a hell of a pop.  nice to see a few 444,270,539 shares changing hands.   ~ 93 million dollar AT&T contract announcement.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160420/pdf/436mqntfb9bpsx.pdf


----------



## VSntchr (20 April 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> XTV up 188.889%	 at the close - that's a hell of a pop.  nice to see a few 444,270,539 shares changing hands.   ~ 93 million dollar AT&T contract announcement.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160420/pdf/436mqntfb9bpsx.pdf



Actually have been following this one since you first brought it up a number of months ago. Announcement today isn't very clear to me - but then again I have thought that about most of their announcements, so I clearly dont have the best understanding of how profitable these contracts really are. 

Even on the open today it was a stellar returner for those that were prepared.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 April 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Announcement today isn't very clear to me




Wasn't real clear to me either, the 93 million and AT&T was the stand out.



VSntchr said:


> Even on the open today it was a stellar returner for those that were prepared.




1800 or so trades, price had a few ups and downs, lots of fun for the day traders.

i hold 150000, should've hung on to the options.


----------



## VSntchr (2 May 2016)

VSntchr said:


> * Announcement today isn't very clear to me* - but then again I have thought that about most of their announcements, so I clearly dont have the best understanding of how profitable these contracts really are.



Looks like it wasn't very clear to AT&T either, with the contract being terminated after 'numerous inaccuracies'.


----------



## skc (2 May 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Looks like it wasn't very clear to AT&T either, with the contract being terminated after 'numerous inaccuracies'.




Lol... I am still undecided whether this is all just a joke or not. Have you seen their presentation? I thought some of those graphics looked like they were cropped from a screen shot of a 80s sci-fi movie (like the original Total Recall).

Given there's so little consequence of talking $hit in the market (like AZZ)... you will continue to see streams of BS from streams of companies. 

What a joke! AND people bought it!!


----------



## VSntchr (2 May 2016)

skc said:


> Lol... I am still undecided whether this is all just a joke or not. Have you seen their presentation? I thought some of those graphics looked like they were cropped from a screen shot of a 80s sci-fi movie (like the original Total Recall).



Word is that it looks better with these bad boys on:


----------



## McLovin (2 May 2016)

Wow what a pile of steaming hot cr@p. Pick a few buzzwords "3D" + "Cloud" and off we go!

I was impressed with their claimed market size of $359b in healthcare and hospitality.


----------



## skc (2 May 2016)

McLovin said:


> Wow what a pile of steaming hot cr@p. Pick a few buzzwords "3D" + "Cloud" and off we go!




Don't forget other key words like 'disruptive' and 'first mover advantage'.

I actually thought 3D TV has generally been regarded as a failure...



McLovin said:


> I was impressed with their claimed market size of $359b in healthcare and hospitality.




You know... sometimes you just get better faster when you see a real size image of a doctor. 

I am surprised they didn't mention the pr0n industry. Surely there's an application or two in that multi-billion dollar industry.


----------



## notting (2 May 2016)

Perhaps their a theatre company


----------



## McLovin (2 May 2016)

skc said:


> I actually thought 3D TV has generally been regarded as a failure...




Yeah I think you're right. The whole video-conferencing idea never really took off in the workplace and really  if you're speaking to someone at Expedia trying to book tickets to Bali do you need to be looking at the rep in 3D? (I bet they don't look like the models in the demo version!)


----------



## prawn_86 (3 May 2016)

I remember contacting these guys a couple years back on a business matter and they were super brusque and not willing to look into anything new. Hence why i would never invest or recommend them.

Note to all company execs, you never know who could be a potential investor so try treating everyone with respect


----------



## Ann (10 January 2019)

Here is another of those very nasty companies who have just done a share Consolidation. This is a particularly nasty one 200 shares consolidated to 1 share and all done while the company is in suspension. First day under the new structure 11 Jan 2019.  I am looking forward to seeing them morph into another company. Hopefully no one will ever get sucked into this pile of manure ever again.


*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Better value elsewhere.*


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2019)

200 to 1 wow, at least i now get to realise the loss...


----------



## System (1 August 2019)

On August 1st, 2019, XTV Networks Limited (XTV) changed its name and ASX code to New Zealand and Coastal Seafoods Limited (NZS).


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 September 2019)

System said:


> On August 1st, 2019, XTV Networks Limited (XTV) changed its name and ASX code to New Zealand and Coastal Seafoods Limited (NZS).



Given the history of this company that makes me even more wary.

A tech company that wiped out virtually the entire capital of investors is now into seafood?


----------



## galumay (1 September 2019)

Something smells a bit fishy!


----------



## galumay (1 September 2019)

I am pleased to see, reading back through the thread, that I was a strong skeptic on this business in its previous iteration.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 September 2019)

I'm reasonably sure the new management have nothing to do with the previous disaster, they bought the company as a shell of sorts, reverse takeover and re capitalisation.


----------



## qldfrog (2 September 2019)

Very often, an asx code is reused by a completely different company and management team
Could take a bit of work to check
But indeed companies with same management who go from gold junior to it to fake meat or whatever latest trends are to run away from


----------



## Telamelo (6 December 2022)

A cheapie New Zealand Coastal Seafoods *NZS* @ 0.004c  announced this morning:


----------



## Telamelo (6 December 2022)

Telamelo said:


> A cheapie New Zealand Coastal Seafoods *NZS* @ 0.004c  announced this morning:
> 
> View attachment 150151



Following article below from October '22 highlights recent acquisition that should boost FY23 revenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://newsnreleases.com/2022/10/05/new-zealand-coastal-seafoods-to-acquire-100-nine-ocean-group/


----------

